# How to get into the remote medic field for a paramedic



## Sr Dingdong (Aug 15, 2016)

Sorry for the long wall of text, I am really grateful if someone takes their time to read it through and give me some advice.

My current situation is last year student on a bachelor degree program (3 years) in emergency medicine. Its the first of its kind in Norway and very geared towards regular ambulance jobs, even though the teachers have stated that they hope we'll be able to do more nurse jobs too, like ED, and medical clinics. 
I already have several years experience as EMT from a couple of high volume call ambulance services, and am very interested in trying out something new when I finish school. 

Something that has caught my interest lately is expedition medicine, but I am also interested in more permanent jobs like offshore, mining and whatever else kind of rotational jobs that would be available. 
HEMS jobs would also be very interesting of course, but I know those are hard to come by.
My current plan after I finish is getting some experience as a paramedic either here in Norway or the UK, and try to get a part time medic job on one of the ships that goes back and forth between Norway and Denmark, Sweden or Germany. I know some people working there who has shorter education than me, so that should be obtainable. Its the only job of that sort I know of atm that will be accessible to me after my studies.

Will experience as a ship medic be a good move that will open up further possibilities or is it just a dead end? I think I'll go for it anyways, because it's something new and seems like an ok and well paid job, but it's not exactly the job of my dreams so it would be good if it also works as a stepping stone to something more interesting.

I have come across several British (and US) companies that offer short courses on topics like remote medicine, expedition medicine, tropical/mountain/desert/winter medicine, HEMS course, critical care paramedic course and so on. Most of them lasts just a few days or up to a week and costs quite a bit of money.
Will these courses improve my chances of getting into the remote medic field?
How do I know if the company that offer them is reputable? Is it a lot of companies that just take your money and leave you with a piece of paper that is not really worth anything for future employers?

Some of them also says they assist with finding jobs, but the ones I have contacted just refers to some info on their web page or some other not really useful reply. The only exception is Merit Training, which I considered before I started my bachelor. I have no idea how recognized their courses are though.

Any help both on the expedition and remote medic bit is greatly appreciated.


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Sep 4, 2016)

Hi Sr Dingdong,
Sorry for the late reply to your post, I only check this section of the forum occasionally. I just got back from Norway, did some hiking around Hardanger Fjord, Troll Tounge, and spent some time in Bergen. Anyway.... I maybe able to offer some basic information in exchange I hope you can do the same! I am a U.S. paramedic living in Denmark with U.S. and Danish paramedic licences. I also have a 4 year bachelor degree from the U.S. in paramedicine which are also pretty rare at this time. In addition to that I have worked on a remote site as a paramedic for close to a year and will likely go back to being a remote  paramedic soon. I have also done 3 contracts in Saudi Arabia and United Arab Emirates as a paramedic.

As for ship paramedics, the only cruise ships I am aware of that use paramedics instead of nurses are Princess Cruise. There is a really good thread about it on this forum located here, its long but worth the read http://emtlife.com/threads/princess-cruises.30285/ However, ships also hire paramedics from time to time for expeditions and fishing.  For example, Trident Seafoods in Alaska also uses shipboard paramedics (seasonal) https://www.glassdoor.com/Reviews/Employee-Review-Trident-Seafoods-RVW5245452.htm You can also check out their official website but they take the paramedic jobs down when its not in season

Can you give me more information on the ship which travels between Norway and Denmark that hires paramedics?

As for Remote Oil Field paramedics, Onshore and Offshore, there are loads of jobs in UAE, KSA, and Qatar doing that if you search the web. However, I bet you have them in Norway also?  I have never worked offshore but most of the jobs I see for it require some additional certifications in things HSE, BOISET, ect

I have never seen an employer require you take a week long course in Remote medicine for example, I am not sure if its increases your odds of being hired but I would not think so. Normally they are looking for a paramedic who has some field experience who can operate alone confidently. 

One problem you may run into is having your credentials easily accepted outside of Norway. It maybe worth grabbing HCPC or NREMT if you can file reciprocity for one of those

Here are a few good websites to check out 
http://internationalmedicjobs.blogspot.com/
https://www.remotemedical.com/join-the-team/employment-faqs/ 
http://chp.tbe.taleo.net/chp02/ats/careers/jobSearch.jsp?org=GLOBALRESCUE&cws=1
https://www.internationalsos.com/careers
http://www.indeed.com/q-Remote-Paramedic-jobs.html


----------



## Sr Dingdong (Sep 13, 2016)

Hey, I didn't see your reply here before I replied to your PM. Thank you very much for this info, it is very useful! 
I read the Cruise line thread and found it very interesting. Definitely recommended for people interested in working on cruise lines. If only I didn't have a kid I would try that out for sure. The rotation on the ships here in Scandinavia is only 2 weeks so easier to accept for my girlfriend than if I were to go away for 8-9 months.....

Medic jobs on Norwegian oil rigs require a nurse with either anesthetist or intensive care license. I have heard rumors that they have opened up for paramedics, but the few I have talked to in the business doesn't know anything about that. They have said that Danish rigs do hire paramedics, but the rotation and salary is better on the Norwegian rigs.


----------

